# Something you might like.



## photographyfanatic (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all!  I am in the process of building a site for all types of photographers and photography lovers. The gereral goal is to bring them cool and unique photography themed t-shirts and gifts. Check it out and let me know if it is easy to navigate. Thanks all!
Here is the site - www.thephotographyfanatic.com

Other cool stuff for you!


----------



## photographyfanatic (Mar 14, 2009)

Is my site easy to navigate?  That's my primary concern right now. Thanks all!


----------



## photographyfanatic (Mar 19, 2009)

New sections for you to check out.
Thanks!


----------



## photographyfanatic (Mar 24, 2009)

Is the site easy to navigate? Anyone?


----------



## Rere (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

I did not check everything out, but what I did seemed pretty easy to get to. Looks good!


----------

